
Ask HN: Need expertise of people working in QA - nautical
Hello HN ,
  I am working on a SAAS product which mainly focuses on QA in small and medium sized companies. I took initial feedback from some of my friends &#x2F; past &amp; current co-workers and would love to talk to more people working in the field. If a skype call is possible it would be great !!. I will just take 15 minutes of your time.
======
sidcool
If you have any specific questions you can post them here.

~~~
nautical
I don't actually have specific questions . I would love to show the product to
people in under 10 minutes and get 2 liner feed back.

